# Need Help To Add Gridlines



## grampadavem (Feb 22, 2009)

Hello. I take a lot of pictures of coins,and would like to know how to add gridlines that would show the spacing between numbers and letters.


What programs make this possible.

Thank you in advance for any help.


----------



## grampadavem (Feb 22, 2009)

Here is an example of what I mean - I guess I should have included it with my original question.
The lines are placed in the same spot on 3 sets of numbers to show the different amount of space between them, particularly the 5.


----------



## Mgw189 (Feb 22, 2009)

Photoshop or Gimp should be able to do this without any issue at all..


----------



## grampadavem (Feb 22, 2009)

Thank you for your help, I had d/l Gimp a couple of years ago to a different computer - will do so again.

I tried googling my question but couldn't find a specific answer.


----------



## grampadavem (Mar 8, 2009)

I d/l Gimp and have spent a lot of time with it trying different things.

I can set up the gridlines perfectly over my pictures, however when I save the pictures the gridlines disappear.

Can anyone help with an explanation on how to get them to show up on a saved picture?

Thanks again.


----------



## EhJsNe (Mar 8, 2009)

grampadavem said:


> I d/l Gimp and have spent a lot of time with it trying different things.
> 
> I can set up the gridlines perfectly over my pictures, however when I save the pictures the gridlines disappear.
> 
> ...


 
I know very little of all the uses of photoshop (I get to use it maybe once or twice a month when my brother comes home from) and nothing of Gimp (ive never heard of gimp before this thread) soo, if you dont get any other question, take a screen shot when you have the gridlines ( to the left of the "F" keys a button that says "Print Screen SysRq"") then paste it onto paint or something similar and save it, open the picture back up and save it. (or just save it in paint)


----------



## Mgw189 (Mar 8, 2009)

I think the gridlines your are setting up are strictly for layout purposes try drawing a line using the line tool across the lines you see.  This would put the lines on there permanently.


----------



## Josh66 (Mar 8, 2009)

Mgw189 said:


> I think the gridlines your are setting up are strictly for layout purposes try drawing a line using the line tool across the lines you see.  This would put the lines on there permanently.



Yeah, this is what you'll probably have to do.
I would do it on a new (blank) image with a transparent background.  Save that as "1 inch grid" or something like that.  Then you could open a file that you want to add the grid to, then open the grid file as a new layer - overlaying it on top of the image.

This way you wouldn't have to keep drawing the grid for every picture.


----------



## grampadavem (Mar 8, 2009)

Thank you kindly.

Both ideas are working for me.


----------

